# Bastille Firewall

## anarchist

Can somebody tell me how to get the bastille firewall working on gentoo? or can somebody give me a good advice what firewall to use? would be nice if the firewall would be easy to configure   :Smile: 

----------

## klieber

Bastille Linux isn't a firewall so much as it is an OS hardening program.  It turns off unnecessary services, checks for inappropriate or risky file permissions, etc.  It does lots, lots more than a firewall does.

That said, at least according to the site it isn't supported on Gentoo yet.  (Although that same site also claims that it doesn't run on Debian, either, despite the fact I've used it on Debian before with good results.)

If you're looking for a simple firewall for your box, there have been lots and lots of discussions about that in the archives.  Please search there.

--kurt

----------

## al3x

I love the Bastille hardening + firewall system (http://www.bastille-linux.org), but at the moment it supports only RPM-based Linux distributions like RedHat and Mandrake.  This cannot be worked around, because it looks for configuration files in places that Gentoo does not put them.

You want to be taking advantage of the iptables (http://netfilter.samba.org/) kernel-level firewalling in the Linux 2.4x series kernels.  Relatively easy-to-configure tools include the graphical Qt/KDE-oriented GuardDog (http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/), the GTK/Gnome-oriented Firewall Builder (http://www.fwbuilder.org/), and the powerful console tool FAIF (http://fiaif.fugmann.dhs.org/).

As always, freshmeat.net is a superb resource for open software.

----------

## anarchist

it actually works under gentoo i just got it  :Smile:  i forgot to activate some things in the kernel now it runs like hell and i love this bastille programm   :Smile: 

----------

